

The Do-It-Yourself Economy - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/opinion/13friedman.html?_r=1

======
ShabbyDoo
The marketing agency owner claims that no jobs were created by his 80% off
video production. How many are employed by voices.com? How many voice actors
can now find steady work instead of waiting tables while they wait for that
occasional $500/hour gig (of which an agent likely takes a huge cut)? How many
semi-pro photographers are making some money to pay for their gear by shooting
stock for iStockPhoto on weekends? Previously, a photographer would have to
find representation to sell stock work -- a hard thing for somebody who
doesn't produce a lot of work. I could go on and on. Creative destruction
brings longer-term happiness.

